# IBM Netvista 8307-63U Ethernet Adapter Drivers



## SilverLightShin (May 18, 2011)

Okay, So here's how it is.
My friend recently reformatted her IBM Netvista 8307-63U. After struggling through finding drivers we finally found them. They all work except the Ethernet adapter one:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/si...cid=MIGR-57033 

Device manager still has a yellow ?

Figuring it's just a different card I told her to open the thing up and tell me what it is Its a S-tech P35-152-11Z9 

So she is currently stuck without internet, And I cant find drivers that work with the thing. Please aid me. Here is the everest report:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage Computer Diagnostics & Network Audits Software | Lavalys.com
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer 800155671TM
Generator Owner
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2011-05-18
Time 17:55


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LAN Controller with 82562ET/EZ PHY PCI


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82845G/GL/GV Memory Controller Hub [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 60 25 06 01 90 20 01 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 03 00 00 41 10 10 42 00 01 00 00 1B 08 10 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 01 35 2E 06 00 35 2E 31 30 
Offset 60: 08 08 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 84 C1 2A 71 81 00 20 
Offset 80: 6D 00 AF 00 AD 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 13 11 00 45 04 00 00 00 0A 7D 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 20 00 17 02 00 1F 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 10 00 00 
Offset C0: 44 40 30 11 00 00 0C 1A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 10 00 10 11 B3 00 00 10 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 09 00 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 74 F8 00 00 40 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Intel 82845G/GL/GV Graphics Controller

Offset 00: 86 80 62 25 07 00 90 00 01 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 88 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C2 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C4 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - USB Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C7 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CD 24 06 01 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 08 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 80 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 3F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 20 00 D7 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 78 BF 1F 00 88 83 00 00 60 0F 00 00 06 00 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801DB I/O Controller Hub 4 (ICH4) [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 80 81 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 20 20 80 22 
Offset 20: 10 C0 10 C0 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 02 28 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 74 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 58 1E 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C0 24 0F 01 80 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 8B 89 85 8A 90 00 00 00 8B 80 80 89 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 86 39 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 00 FF 01 40 0D 20 33 22 11 00 00 00 67 45 
Offset F0: 0F 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 02 00 00 00 80 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - IDE Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CB 24 07 00 80 02 01 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 18 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 47 A3 77 E3 B0 00 00 00 0D 00 01 12 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 99 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C3 24 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C5 24 07 00 90 02 01 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 1C 00 00 C1 18 00 00 00 0C 08 C0 00 08 08 C0 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D08 F00: Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LAN Controller with 82562ET/EZ PHY

Offset 00: 86 80 39 10 17 01 90 02 81 00 00 02 08 42 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 10 C0 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 67 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 08 38 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 FE 
Offset E0: 00 41 00 3A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 [email protected] VGA Compatible BIOS. .[.k.y...
C000:0040 PCIR..b%........`........[...............u.............$........
C000:0080 ....................................d......d......d.....0d......
C000:00C0 d......d......d......d.....0d......d.....0d......d......d......d
C000:0100 ......d.....0d......d......d.....0d......d......d...............
C000:0140 ...................P.....Wb..........................{...G..G
C000:0180 ......................?..?.................d$.`[email protected]
C000:01C0 ...W.s.W.s.X.\.\...........G...W.p.W.p.X.[.............?..W.v.W
C000:0200 .v.X.\../..........?...?.......%..........3............o........
C000:0240 .....$q...._..._./.....'...'......?................/.....)...)..
C000:0280 ...X.................)...).....<g..........?...../.../......J...
C000:02C0 ..x..?.o.?.o..?.................?.o.?.o..?.............|...?.o
C000:0300 .?.o..?..............Y.........'..'.................(....O.
C000:0340 .O..................;[email protected]>.G.........B..... ....!.>..
C000:0380 ".a..#.S..0.S..2....4....8.a..:....<....A.S..C....E....I.a..K...
C000:03C0 .M....P S..R ...T ...X a..Z ...\ ...............................


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post the hardware id for the missing driver (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


See: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## SilverLightShin (May 18, 2011)

This? "PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_0267101&REV_81/4&25296D99&0&40F0"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The correct driver should be *here*

Just follow the installations instructions.


----------



## SilverLightShin (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, that was the one she attempted to install. Guess trying to post without javascript broke the link.


----------

